# Darksiders - Artefakte



## Macalanias (10. August 2014)

hallo liebe leute,

ich habe ein problem mit einem artefakt im eisernen dach, denn ich erreiche es einfach nicht. auch in youtube guides oder in listen von artefakten taucht dieses einfach nicht auf. ich weiss nicht wie ich da rankommen soll ich hoffe jmd hier weiss es.

zum ort: es gibt einen raum über 3 ebenen in dem man einen block auf dem eine explosivkugel sitzt, mit aufzügen nach oben befördern muss, um dann eine rote kristall blokade zu sprengen. der raum ist nur mittelmäßig groß. ganz oben angekommen kann man, wenn man sich auf den block stellt in der gegenüberliegenden ecke auf einem podest ein artefakt sehen.

wie komme ich da ran?


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2014)

Also, du meinst Darksiders und nicht Darksiders 2? Und Du bist 100% sicher, dass da was ist und es nicht nur irgendwas zur "Dekoration" ist? Vlt mach mal einen Screenshot und poste den.  Und schau mal, ob du an der Landkarte oder am Spielstand mehr Infos findest, wie der Ort heißt, wo du da bist


----------

